# Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande



## Sushi0901 (20. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen ,

Da ich neu hier bin erstes Posting  kurz zu mir
Heiße Sascha war mal im Besitz eines Jugendfischereischeins vor einigen Jahren  habe es damals aber aufgegeben... Gestern war ich noch in Holland am Campingplatz und zwar genau Hier Karte Dort hat ein Freund und ich uns eine Angelerlaubnis gekauft und nun bin ich/wir ihrgendwie Süchtig nach der Meeres Angelein.

Jedenfalls haben wir und dazu Entschlossen ende Mai nochmal dorthin zu fahren um zu Angeln. Nun suche ich Massig infos und Tips was man dort angeln kann/ könnte und was man benötigt.

Bis Jetzt habe ich eine Brandungs Rute von 4,20 M Skorpion Weapon Surf 420 SIT Nr.: SK-WS-4203 420m 3sec. C.W.g: 100-250g + Okuma Zeon ZN 65 Rolle. 2 verschiedene Schnüre 1x Monofiel nach ca 150 M kommt dann eine andere habs aber vergessen welche ... laut angelgeschäft Ausgerüstet für Dorsch. 2x ausgeworfen mit einem 150g Krallenblei dann ist die schnurr gerissen ... 

1e weitere Rute werde ich mir noch kaufen 

aus eigender Recherche (hoffe ich habe richtig Recherchiert) wären die fische Hornhecht,Wolfsbarsch und Plattfisch Interessant. 

Habt ihr vieleicht ein Paar tips wo und was das gebiet (siehe karte) Noord-Beveland so hergibt und was ich dafür dann benötige ?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (20. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Du bist dir sicher mit dem Brandungsangeln am Veerse Meer..., recherchier nochmal.
Das Veerse Meer ist oder war für seine Forellen bekannt .

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Sushi0901 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Hallo Rob ich habe mich mal bei dir auf der website umgeschaut. Da wo du drüber berichtest das ist nur ein katzensprung von uns entfernt (Havenstraat  3) glaub da waren wir letztes jahr an der schleuse Heringe ziehen  (Oosterschelde) 10 min Autofahrt.

Was kannst du mir für das gebiet noch empfehlen ausser den wolfsbarsch ? 

Bzw: kannst du mir einen Tip geben was ich (Anfänger) an Ausrüstung + zubehör brauche oder was sinvoll ist wenn ich nur 1-2 mal im Jahr da hochfahre.

Wie oben beschrieben habe ich sogut wie nix ausser die 2 ruten.

Haben uns schon ein Schlauchboot beschaft + elektro motor xD 

Für das Gebiet Oosterschelde brauch man diesen ZeeviSpas oder gehört das schon zum offenem Meer? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Koghaheiner (26. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*



Sushi0901 schrieb:


> Haben uns schon ein Schlauchboot beschaft + elektro motor xD
> 
> Für das Gebiet Oosterschelde brauch man diesen ZeeviSpas oder gehört das schon zum offenem Meer?
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Oosterschelde mit Schlauchi und E Motor halte ich für wagemutig! Allerdings ist die Oosterschelde ganz gut zum Brandungsfischen. Für den Brouwersdam und die Wolfsbarschangelei würde ich mir eine solide MeFo Rute zulegen. Wenn Du den normalen Vispas der Region Südwest Holland hast brauchst Du keinen Zeevispas, der Zeevispass gilt nicht oder nur mit der List van Zeeviswateren auf dem Grevelinger und dem Veerse Meer (mir wars zu unsicher, deswegen hab ich den normalen Vispas der Region) die Oosterschelde soll hinterm Stellwerk, also sozusagen im Landesinnern mit zeevispas zu befischen sein, vor, also Seeseitig ohne irgendwelche Papiere. Wenn Du aber schon den Zeevispas hast, bist Du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite. Kannst auch noch mal hier nachlesen:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm#ZeeVISpas

und hier:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/?page=zeevissen


Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Sushi0901 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Mahlzeit,

Danke für den tip hatte nicht vor mit dem schlauchi 1-2 km rauszufahren 500m vom land entfernt würden mir reichen. (in ufersichtweite)


Warum ne MeFo Rute ? und keine wie Rob auf seiner website beschriebenen 2,5 lbs Karpfenrute in 3,60 m mit straffer Aktion Wolfsbarsch ? wo ist da der unterschied 

Lg Sascha


----------



## Koghaheiner (26. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*



Sushi0901 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Danke für den tip hatte nicht vor mit dem schlauchi 1-2 km rauszufahren 500m vom land entfernt würden mir reichen. (in ufersichtweite)
> 
> ...



Na, eigentlich ists egal, meiner Ansicht nach, ob mit MeFo Rute oder Karpfenrute.. ;-) nur wenn Du 100 Würfe mit der Karpfenrute gemacht hast bin ich mir fast sicher das Du eine MeFo Spinrute doch etwas angenehmer findest (aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus gesprochen). Ich würde mit dem Schlauchboot auch keine 500 m raus auf der Oosterschelde, die hat recht heftige Strömung in der Nähe des Stellwerks, guck Dir das mal an bevor Du losfährst. Ein Aussenborder mit 10-15 Ps sollten es schon sein und auch kein Schlauchboot a la Fishhunter oder ähnlich. Aber wie heißt es so schön, Versuch macht kluch, äääh, klug...

Gruß 

Kogha


----------



## Sushi0901 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

ich werd mir mal eine MeFo Rute anschauen haste da ggf noch weitere vorschläge zu Wg länge etc ? 

10-15 Ps dafür brauch man aber wieder nen Bootsschein den ich nicht wirklich machen möchte, oder ein boot kaufen was ich nicht transportieren kann oder was wer weiß wieviele 100erte kostet ür 1-2 mal im Jahr wo wir da runter fahren Bis jetzt hat das schlauch boot + motor keine 160 € Gekostet ist das INTEX BOOT EXCURSION 5 SCHLAUCHBOOT  ANGELBOOT + PADDEL 


Lg Sascha


----------



## Sushi0901 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> nur mit der List van Zeeviswateren
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Kogha



Hab gerade mal bemerkt das ich das teil nicht bekommen habe ... oder bekomm ich das mit dem Zeevispas zugeschickt ? habe noch den Vorläufigen wenn nicht was mach ich dann ?


----------



## Koghaheiner (27. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*



Sushi0901 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal bemerkt das ich das teil nicht bekommen habe ... oder bekomm ich das mit dem Zeevispas zugeschickt ? habe noch den Vorläufigen wenn nicht was mach ich dann ?



Ich glaube die kommt bei dem richtigen Vispas mit..
Das mit dem Schlauchboot, denk da noch mal drüber nach. Frag vielleicht auch noch mal ein paar andere hier im Forum oder poste mal eine Frage dazu unter www.boote-forum.de. 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Rob.a.m. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Ein paar grundlegende Dinge für die Oosterschelde:
Befahren mit einem Schlauchboot mit E-Motor ist äußerst gefährlich.
-nicht zu unterschätzende Stömungen.
-Austernbänke (siehe Foto), da wird das Schlauchboot schnell zur Titanic.




_
(zum Foto)Im Hintergrund befindet sich keine Mondlandschaft es sind messerscharfe Austern. Einige Austernbänke liegen selbst bei Ebbe nur eine handbreit unter Wasser, diese rechtzeitig zu erkennen ist nahezu unmöglich._

- wenn man das erste mal die Oosterschelde befährt nie ohne einen Ortskundigen, bzw. man bekommt bei Mietbooten eine ausführliche Einweisung wo man fahren kann und darf !

Es kommt in den Niederlanden nicht auf die PS-Zahl der Boote an, nur auf deren Höchstgeschwindigleit (von 25km/h) um sie ohne Führerschein zu fahren.

Für die Oosterschelde ist der VISPAS nicht von Nöten, die Schelde zählt noch zu den Küstengewässern.

Eine Spinnrute von 2,70m mit einem WG von 10 - 50g ist perfekt zum fischen auf Makrele, Hornhecht und Wolfsbarsch. Hier beschrieben >>klick<< .

Eine Karpfenrute (3lbs , 3,60m) ist bestens geeignet zum >>Posenfischen<< oder zum Grundangeln im Mündungsbereich der Oosterschelde.

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Sushi0901 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

hmpf das ja echt mist ..... wie schautz mit dem veerse meer aus ist das da auch so gefährlich ? 

Rob was kostet denn da der Bootsverleih ? Hast ggf ein paar adressen Kanu und Kajac bin ich schon gefahren und wäre denke ich ne alternative.


----------



## Koghaheiner (27. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*



Rob schrieb:


> Ein paar grundlegende Dinge für die Oosterschelde:
> Befahren mit einem Schlauchboot mit E-Motor ist äußerst gefährlich.
> -nicht zu unterschätzende Stömungen.
> -Austernbänke (siehe Foto), da wird das Schlauchboot schnell zur Titanic.
> ...



Rob,

danke für dein Statement zum Schlauchboot, hoffentlich hört er, wenn nicht hören wir von Ihm im Bereich Branchen News/ Pressemeldungen. 
Die Sache mit der Karpfenrute ist gut, allerdings wenn er nur noch eine Rute kaufen will finde ich eine 3 -3,3 m MeFo Spinrute sinnvoller, damit kann er auch Posenangeln (ok, mit leichten Einschränkungen) und die ist angenehmer wenn er 
damit mal Spinfischen will als anders herum. 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Sushi0901 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Koghaheiner ich denke ich habs verstanden .... ich werde nicht mit dem schlauchi auf die oosterschelde fahren auch wenns schwer fällt da ich den ganzen rotz ja extra dafür gekauft habe. Austernbänke hätte ich nicht dran gedacht muss ich zugeben wellen hin oder her hätte ich wahrscheinlich ignoriert.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Nö, das Veerse Meer ist dagegen eine Badewanne, nur die Freizeitkapitäne mit ihren hübschen Jachten und die Segler stören einwenig.

Um mal zu sehen wie ungemütlich es auf der Oosterschelde werden kann, hier ein Clip auf >>YouTube<< .

Eine 3m Rute reicht für den Anfang, auch das >>Posenangeln<< ist damit möglich.
Dein Brandungsgeschirr kannst du prima an der Mündung einsetzten, der >>Banjaard-Strand<< ist super um mit dem Brandungsangeln anzufangen.

>>Bootverleih<<
>>Kayak-Angeltouren<< auf der Oosterschelde

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Sushi0901 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

wow das echt schon übel allerdings schein mir das sehr weit draussen zu sein... mein gedanke war vieleicht 250 - 500 Meter wenn überhaupt vom Ufer enterfernt zu paddeln (also immer ufer da wo das auto dann steht in sichtweite zu haben bzw den sicht kontakt nicht zu verlieren)


zum Kayak Verleih habe ich ein paar infos bekommen und Verstanden aber leider nicht alles ..

Hier die Mail das Fett geschriebene Versteh ich nicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ? Was soll ich Mitbringen , Ein messer und ?

     Hi Sascha  

  I think it will be no problem.
  We can plan a fishing trip during your stay here.
  If there is Seabass we fish with lures otherwise we fish Mackerel or Geep as species.
  Contact me again in the week before and then we pick a time and fishing spot.
  The material is no problem it's included with our trips.
*If you bring small spoons and iron blade's for the mackerel it would be nice.*
*And a pair of siccors and some small tools is always smart to bring yourself.*
*We have the lures also included in our fishingtrips.*

  The price is 65 Euro's pp.

  Greets

  Bram Hullekes


Vom Bootsverleih würde ich gerne mehr erfahren aber die haben keine E-Mail angegeben gibts hier vieleicht einen der den Ablauf kenn und das mal erläutern könnte ? 

Was muss ich mitbringen, Preis , Ggf. Preis p Person. Vorher termin ausmachen oder kann ich so hinfahren und sagen ich möchte ein boot ? 

  Gruß Sascha


----------



## Rob.a.m. (28. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Hallo Sascha,
wie gesagt man muß nicht weit vom Ufer fahren um in arger Bedrängnis zu kommen. Die Oosterschelde ist wahrlich kein Ententeich, ich hab schon einmal ein paar Unbelehrbare von einer Muschelbank gesammelt und mir den Motor fast zu schrott gefahren. Ich rate dir dringend davon ab!

Ok, zur mail von Bram,
mit* "small spoons and iron blade's" *meint er kleine Blinker wie der Pilgram (Hansen) oder den Moresilda (Shimano) in 16 - 22g.
Tools: Zange, Messer, Totschläger, etc.
Was er jetzt mit "*a pair of siccors" *meint*... *ich frag ihn mal .
Beim Bootsverleih (Seefish/Zierikzee) kannst du anrufen, der Roel spricht sehr gut deutsch ;-).
Tel: 0031 111417058
Montags ab 13.00 Uhr und sonst ab 9.30 - 17.00 Uhr
Wie das Wort schon sagt es ist nur ein Bootsverleih, dein Tackle mußt du mitbringen .

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Sushi0901 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

War mal schoppen hier mal ne liste von de,m was ich jetzt gekauft habe (Bitte ergänzen wenn mir was fehlen sollte was ich da oben gut gebrauchen kann könnte um auf Zielfische Dorsch,Brand) 
ung allgemein,Hornhecht,Platte)

   2x  Makrelenpaternoster            Haken  Gr.4/0   Schnur 0,50 (3 Rote Fische grüne perle weiß rote federn)
  2x Meeresvorfach                          Haken Gr.3/0    Schnur 0,7 (3 kl Rote  fische grüne perle grün gelbe Feder)
  2x Shrimp System                           HakenGr. 15      Schnur 0,6 (5 Weiße Shrimps grüne perle)
  2x Oktopus System                        Haken Gr.7/0 & 6/0 stahlvorfach (Grüner Oktupus)
  1x Plattfischpaternoster              Haken Gr.2 
  1x Plattfischpaternoster              Haken Gr.4
  1x Rundfisch Vorfach                    Haken Gr.6
  1x Rundfisch Vorfach                    Haken Gr.6/0
  Twistersystem                                 Haken Gr.3/0 (schwarz Rot)
  Wurmhaken                                     Haken Gr.1 0,35 Schnur 9,3 kg
  Spezialhaken Zander 2 Haken   Haken Gr.4/0 Stahlvorfach
  Dreiwegewirbel Gr.6 und Gr.4
  Kugellager Wirbel 6 64 kg 
  Krallenblei 190,150,125
  10 x Heringsblei 50g
  3x Sargblei 150g
  Steinblei 3x 120g, 3x 110g, 3x100g
  Spezialschnur für den Spezialisten Dorsch/makrele0,50 170m
  Salzwasser Vorfach Schnur  0,80 50m
  Posen für 50g,40g,30g,20g,
  Rolle DAM Quick® AT 65 FD mit Schnur 200m 0,40 gelb
  Schnüre 0,25 0,35 
  Kunstköder
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/9728/29042010070.jpg

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/1995/29042010071f.jpg

Hoffe auf Vorschläge gruß Sascha


----------



## Rob.a.m. (29. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Mal ganz ehrlich, wofür hast du den Kram gekauft. Gebrauchen für die Oosterschelde und Nordsee könnte man vielleicht 2 -3 Dinge davon.
Ich hätte mich an deiner Stelle mal erkundigt, darauflos kaufen bringt nichts.

Grüsse
Rob

PS: hast du schonmal geangelt??


----------



## Sushi0901 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Ja habe ich das letzte mal mit ca.16 Jahren Jugendfischereischein sind gut 13 Jahre her 
danach nie wieder bis vor ca 1 Monat. 



naja ... 25 € hats nur gekostet dachte da kannn ich nix falsch machen und

(Ausser)
Wurmhaken                                     Haken Gr.1 0,35 Schnur 9,3  kg
  Spezialhaken Zander 2 Haken   Haken Gr.4/0 Stahlvorfach
Krallenblei 190,150,125
Spezialschnur für den Spezialisten Dorsch/makrele0,50 170m
  Salzwasser Vorfach Schnur  0,80 50m
1x Plattfischpaternoster              Haken Gr.2 
  1x Plattfischpaternoster              Haken Gr.4
  1x Rundfisch Vorfach                    Haken Gr.6
  1x Rundfisch Vorfach                    Haken Gr.6/0
wurde mir von einem Fachhandel empfolen für die o.g. Zielfische ...
das einzigste was der kerl sagte er hat da noch nie geangelt aber von seinem Wissen   reicht das o.g völlig aus pff.

Rob könntest du mir bitte ne kleine Liste zusammen stellen was ich da oben so brauche haben sollte (ausser metermaß Totschläger und messer das sollte selbstverstendlich sein)

du kennst das gewaesser ich leider nicht 

Ich werde mir dann so eine von dir vorgeschlagene Karpfen Rute holen oder ist die f[r die oosterschelde nicht ausreichend ?

was würdest du einpacken ? Ruten zubehör etc?


gruss Sascha


----------



## Rob.a.m. (30. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Die 25€ hättest du besser anlegen können.
Was hast du den jetzt vor, Brandungsangeln, Spinnfischen, Bootsfischen, oder ne Kayaktour????

Wer ist dein Fachhändler...?,der Ralf Hess (Angelsport Hess in Hochfeld) hat Ahnung vom Nordseeangeln ;-).

Grüsse Rob


----------



## Sushi0901 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Naja auf die Die 25€ kommts jetzt auch nimmer an ... wiedermal lehrgeld...zahlt man doch gerne  

Also ich habe auf jedenfall vor 
Heringe Ziehen ggf. für Köderfische

1 Rute in die Brandung setzen und vieleicht eine mit Pose In die Oosterschelde wenns geht bzw lohnt. 

Im Veerse Meer vom Schlauchboot aus versuchen was zu fangen 

alles andere Kayak bzw Bootausleih kommt a) aufs Geld an denke mal beim Bootsverleih die Kaution hat sich gewaschen und könnte Probs machen 

und 

b) was mein Kollege bzw unsere Frauen sagen ob er lust hätte Auf Boot bzw Kayak

sind leider nur vom 27.05 bis 30.05 (da gehts mittags wieder nach Hause) dort.

Mein Fachhändler war der Cao in Oberhausen oder wie der sich schreibt. 

Hm Hess der hatte mal ein Zoogeschäft in Ruhrort oder ? muss dann da mal hinfahren 

Ich setzt mir ab jetzt mal ein Buget von Max 150 € fürs Angeln brauch ja keine Profi ausrüstung für 2-3x Angeln im Jahr 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Rob.a.m. (30. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Na damit kann man was anfangen .

Das Brandungsangeln würde ich in dieser Zeit vernachlässigen, eine Allround-Rute (Posen&Spinnfischen) wäre hier angebracht. Auf dem Veersemeer läufte es im Herbst besser.

Rute von 3,00m länge, Wurfgewicht bis 60g. Eine vernünftige Rolle: günstige von Shimano o. DAIWA in der Göße 4000 sind anzuraten.

Ein paar Posen Tragkraft um die 10g, monofile Schnur (0,35mm), Durchlaufbleie 5g , Wurmhaken Gr. 1/0 und  ein paar schlanke Blinker 16 -22g (Pilgram/Hansen in blau/silber). Köder zum Posenangeln: Seeringelwürmer die bekommst du in jedem Angelladen dort. Mehr ist eigentlich für die Oosterschelde nicht von Nöten um ein paar Fische zu fangen.

Das Kayakangeln kann ich dir empfehlen, macht nicht nur ne menge Spaß auch die Fänge- Makrelen, Hornhechte o. Wolfsbarsche- können sich sehen lassen. Und das Leih-Angelgerät: Rute, Rolle und Wobbler etc. (Profigerät #6 ) ist im Preiß von 65€ enthalten.

Um Heringe zu fangen am Grevelinger Meer (Schleuse), benötigst du den VISPAS.

Der Ralf Hess hatte seinen ersten Laden in Hochfeld (Hochfelder Markt).

Grüsse Rob


----------



## Sushi0901 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Mahlzeit Rob, 

Danke schonmal für die liste  

Hab ja den Zeevispas fürs Grevelinger, Veersemeer

Zur   [FONT=&quot]Allround-Rute (Posen&Spinnfischen)  [/FONT]was für eine aktion sollte diese haben ?

Rolle Okuma Zeon ZN 65 Rolle wäre das so eine Rolle ? Woran erkenn ich eine 4000er rolle 

Was sollte es genau sein Multi Freilauf   oder was gibst noch so ? nicht das man mir wieder "mist" Verkauft

Was ist mit Vorfächer ? , Wirbel ? (was für weche)

Taugt dieses set was ? http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-3/saenger-light-pilk-dorsch-set-1/detail.jsf


----------



## Rob.a.m. (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Hallo Sascha,

die Rute sollte ein Spitzenaktion besitzen.
Bei der Rolle kann ich dir nur Shimano oder DAIWA empfehlen, andere Marken haben mich in der unteren Preisklasse nicht überzeugt.
Die Größe der Rollen (4000) ist auf der Rollen-Spule angegeben, bei Daiwa wäre ein 3000er die richtige Größe.
Eine Freilaufrolle muß nicht sein, Frontbremsen sind robuster und nicht so anfällig im Salzwasser.

Vorfächer kannst du lieber selbst binden, 0,30er monofile ca.40cm lang + Wurmhaken der Größe 1/0. Das ganze mit einem Tönnchenwirbel (ohne Karabiner, Tragkraft +10kg) an die Hauptschnur knoten. Vorher Posenstopper und Pose nicht vergessen aufzufädeln.

Zum Set: das Wurfgewicht (WG 50.140g) ist etwas überdemensioniert,bis 60g reicht allemal.

Grüsse Rob


----------



## Sushi0901 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Hallo Rob,

Habe ganz vergesse ich habe noch eine 2,70 m 6 sec Allround Tele Spin Rute mit 30-60g für 1 € ersteigert 
Die ist nicht zufällig dazu zugebrauchen oder ? 

werde dann mal Montag wieder Shoppen gehen .

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Sushi0901 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Moin habe Gestern mal mit meinem Kollegen gesprochen. 

Er Möchte kein Boot mieten oder mitem Kanu rausfahren leider (Will kein Wasser Abbekommen) Er würde gerne mal mit einem Kutter mit Skipper Rausfahren habt ihr da ggf. ein Paar anlaufstellen für Die Oosterschelde?

und was sollte man da für eine Ausrüstung haben ?


War nun Einkaufen und hoffe das ich nun die richtigen Blinker gekauft habe... Blinker mit der Bezeichnung Pilgrim oder Hansen hatte der laden garnicht oder ich war blind 

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/8303/03052010086.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Quastenflosser (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

Hallo,

ich fahre auch nächste Woche nach Vrouenpolder in den Bungalowpark Breezand.
Wollte eigentlich ein bissel angeln. Wie teuer ist der Vispas für das Veersemeer? Bekomme ich den dort im vvv?
Kennt dort jemand eine halbwegs vernünftige Stelle wo man mal in Ruhe bissel seine Ruten reinhalten kann? Boot oder so wollte ich eigentlich nicht benutzen. Gehen dort noch Forellen?

leider besitze ich keine brandungsrute würde aber gerne mal am Neetltje Jaans oder sonst wo in der Nähe von Vrouwenpolder im Meer angeln? vom Ufer natürlich.


----------



## Stoertebeker (25. April 2011)

*AW: Anfänger sucht hilfen und Tips zum Angeln am Veerse Meer Niederlande*

@ Quasrtenflossler
auch wenn es schon 'ne Weile her ist, wie sind deine Erfahrungen am Veerse Meer?
Hattest du Erfolg? Oder hast du vielleicht ein Tipp für einen guten Platz? Was hast du für den Schein bezahlt?

Ich bin übernächste Woche in Breezand und wollte ne Runde angeln gehen.....

Grüße

Stoertebeker


----------

